# Sabine is nice



## coin-operated (Mar 17, 2011)

Took vacation time last week and fished Sabine several days. The fishing is great. Trout and redfish seem to be everywhere. I fished from the jetties up to Coffee Ground Cove. There are an incredible amount of juvenile reds. The redfishing will only get better over the next few years. The water in the lake is a beautiful clear green. Most of the fish under birds were ladyfish, but they were some of the biggest ladyfish I have seen.


----------



## coin-operated (Mar 17, 2011)

Oops. Meant to post this in individual reports.


----------

